# Chocolate Mousse w/whipped cream blending problem



## tazman (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi

Alot of the mousse recipes i use have you fold in the whipped cream at the end, but i find that if i fold it in, my mousse will be marbled is there a solution to it not being marbled? or does every just whisk it in, which i thought would defeat the purpose.


Taz


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Taz
You need to prime the base a little. Take a third of your cream and blend it in rather fast and harsh and maybe take a whisk to it. This will incorperate the cream and avoid the marbling and chipping and change your color. You will lose a little air. Then begin to fold in the rest of your cream as you are doing now.
hth
pan


----------



## coffeekitten (Apr 18, 2005)

You also may just need fold longer. panini is right though you need to fold the cream in in several additions.

-Kitten


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

..........and make sure your cream is only soft whipped. Have "whipped" whipped cream is a common cause of your problem. Remember - Softly, softly.


----------



## lie (Oct 17, 2006)

_ you already have the solution from others chef
and all of that's is right and if you already try but your chocolate mousse still rubbery, 
let's chek the recipe: 
comparisson ingredients between
Chocolate
Whipped cream &
Gelatine
may be you have to add littel bit whipped cream Hope it's can help you.
:chef:


----------



## tazman (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks a lot for all your help, i'll give it a try....


----------

